

Ask HN: Can I buy the domain of next Facebook with namecheap? - cmstoken

I'm wondering if Namecheap can handle the domain of the next Twitter or Facebook? Thanks ;)
======
sp332
Before you make the next facebook, you should probably learn the difference
between buying a domain name and having a server. But to answer your question:
as long as they're secure enough to resist attempts to hack in and switch your
domain ownership, you should be fine.

~~~
cmstoken
Hah, this was more a parody of <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5766663>
hence the wink but good on ya for the honest comment.

